

The future of spy drone tech lands after two weeks in the air - Uncle_Sam
http://dvice.com/archives/2010/07/unmanned-solar-1.php

======
lispm
Won't take long and weapons will be mounted to it and it will be deployed to
hunt humans. Just like the other UAVs:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/feb/07/raf-drones-
afghanis...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/feb/07/raf-drones-afghanistan)

~~~
tomjen3
News like this keeps getting posted like it is a bad thing - but it isn't. At
this rate everybody will have access to targeting drones soon, which will
prevent plenty of wars as it will make it possible for even a third rate
nation to target anyone, anywhere (outside of bunkers).

This is good news.

~~~
MikeCapone
Good news as long as it really reduces the number of civilian deaths and
reduces the number of all out wars.

But if it makes first-strikes easier and cheaper, it could actually help start
more conflicts where one side would have otherwise folded before an armed
confrontation ever took place, but now decided that they can cheaply stay in
the fight.

------
theprodigy
This will totally help fight enemies in the 4th generation warfare. When the
cost of these drones fall and can be equipped with infrared cameras we can
keep eyes on the battle field constantly.

We can see enemies moving and hiding in the battlefield, gain intelligence and
take them out.

This can lower american casualties.

